# ok, how much for gas in your neck of the woods?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

filled up my firebird today.. 1.95 per gallon for regular.. that was cheaper than most.. saw other stations for 2.07 for regular... 2.17 for super.. the firebird likes super much better but its too damned expensive...



cost me 40$ to fill my truck the other day....



I thought W's buddies were gonna lower the price of gas so he'd get re-elected? i wish they'd hurry up and do it..


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Cheapest i found is $1.72 and the most expensive i have seen is $1.92 here for reg.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

$1.75 yesterday for regular unleaded.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

$2.02 for reg, $2.22 for super. (Suburban Washington, D.C.)


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

You guys are all lucky. Out here in Oregon we're always among the highest in the country. I paid $2.23/gal for regular yesterday. My wifes Taurus SHO uses premium and that's nearing $2.50/gal.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Man, prices are really shooting up. That $2.02 I quoted above shot up today to $2.06. That's been about the average the past two weeks, about 4 cents every other day or so. Wonder when it will stop?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

$2.17 per gallon for regular.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

$2.09 for premium and $1.89 for regular. Diesel was still around $1.65.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

2 bucks here looking at them diesel prices I want one more then ever now 
Ryan


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Filled up thrsda at $2.05 a gal. The little store by my house that is usly 10 or so cents MORE pricy was at $1.99.  

Most in my aera are running $2.00-$2.05 a gal.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

4 days ago I paid $2.19 for midgrade Detroit area. 
Rodster


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

$1.99 for 87 octane here.

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I just paid $2.13 @ gallon for mid grade (89 oct.) today. Prices have gone up quite a bit in the past few days.

Greg


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Price of gas has been relatively low for many years. We stood in line in 1977 on odd/even days to pay $1.50 (or more ) for a gallon of gas. Using the inflation calculator found here...... $1.50 then is $4.33 today. btw $2.00 calculates back to less than .70 back then. That's right .70 ! The 2.00 barrier was created by the news media so they could have something to squawk about.....the people really shaking in their boots are the huge super stores that depend on people DRIVING to them.

25 years later,We've let our own obsession with cars and the Arabs do it to us again.....:argh:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, as low as it is or should/should not be with regard to inflation ----- I still don't like paying $2G+ for fuel. Lots of other aspects of culture & technology have steadily gotten much cheaper to purchase, maintain and operate. Why? More people are purchasing these items and the costs for manufacturing, processing, packaging and shipping are cheaper (non-US wages, labor laws and unions) - We have more people today purchasing fuel and you cannot tell me that the cost for development (existing methods, machines and processing are still the same) has increased 100-200% in the last 2 years. It is raw greed and opportunity like everything else in this world. They see this war along with the increased production for other areas of global economy as a chance to "stick it to the Americans" --- 

Frankly, hopefully something can be done. Heck with the barrel prices the level they are --- we can go back into the oil business.

:headclap:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Exactly Andy. The bio-oil business. We can put our farmers back to work in FULL production of rapeseed, soybeans, etc. These crops make excellent biodiesel and heating fuel. The capacity is there to meet over 50% of petroleum demand in this country. Congress has to get off its ass and out from under oil company influence to pave the way for this to happen.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good point, Chief. 

Congress should act to help both consumers and farmers.
There are promising new products from farm products. The authoritative automotive industry publication Wards Engine and Vehicle Technology Update reported on a revolutionary new motor oil has been developed. It is made from oil seeds, such as canola. In the near future it will be possible to make it from soybeans, which, fortunately, are grown by most corn producers. 

According to Wards, this new motor oil is superior to the petroleum-based variety in virtually every way, including the fact that it reduces vehicle emissions dramatically. That's right. Unlike ethanol, this oil actually cleans the air. Yet, unlike ethanol, it is competitive in the marketplace without a subsidy of our tax dollars.

Tests are continuing to confirm what industry experts call amazing results with the new bio-oil. As for corn, a consortium of the agricultural giant, Cargill, and the big chemical company, Dow, is nearing production, at a new plant in Nebraska, of a plastic made from corn. It is so rugged it will make super-durable carpet and could dramatically reduce the annual demand for eight billion tons of petroleum-based plastic. Another plus: Under the heat and pressure of a landfill, it biodegrades in just 45 to 60 days. Like the new oil, it doesn't need a government subsidy to be competitive.

Research on hundreds of similar products is taking place in corporations and universities around the country. Imagine if the 54-cent ethanol subsidy, which amounts to billions of dollars, was directed instead toward more bio-oil alternatives and displacing our demand for middle east black gold.

The consumer would benefit.
The farmer would benefit.
We all would benefit.

Any updates on this technology, Chief? Wasn't the USPS using them in test vehicles or something somewhere for last couple years? I say if the president wants to make a difference --- end this #%#$% war, and help set the vision for the future --- independent of the whims and notions of the tyrannical sand people.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

$2.33 for Mobil regular on Saturday


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

$1.74 for Reg (Chevron and Ammoco BP and Shell)

Racetrack and Enco gas is about 2 cent a gal cheaper

Ya know, I have always found Slidell, La., to always be the cheapest place for gas.........Any of you from Crawdad country near Slidell? Looks like the south is still the cheapest place for gas with the northeast and west , of the northern upper half in general being high.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep will be in Slidell tomorrow.....for meetings.. 

I am only about 35 mins from Slidell....

How far to you from there, Chip?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Why was I complaining?*

Look at this sign from last winter.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Same Sign*

Photo taken this morning. Notice only $.10 higher price for diesel


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

They sell Kerosene at the pump up there? We don't have that option down here. Just unleaded and diesel fuels.

:captain:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I would be burning some kerosene in the diesel. Just have to add a lubricating additive. I filled up on diesel Wednesday for $1.63 a gallon. I is cheaper to drive my big ole' Dodge Cummins pickup than even the little Nissan now since diesel is about 50 a gallon cheaper. That won't be the case come this fall when the demand for heating oil goes up.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it's 93.9cents a Liter


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *They sell Kerosene at the pump up there? We don't have that option down here. Just unleaded and diesel fuels.
> 
> :captain: *


A lot of the places do up here also. A lot of people heat with it, so quite a big need in the winter time.

How do you buy Kerosene in the land of winter mowing??


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i i need Kerosene i go to the hardware store.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I swore after I retired from the miltary I would never ever set foot on a military base again, but somehow with the prices of gas that promise has fallen through. Gas here has jumped big time in just two weeks from being in the $1.7x per gal to $2.05 a gal for regular now. So, there is a National Guard base about 11 miles from my place with a self serve gas station open 24/7. You have to be military, Guard or retired military or DOD to purchase gas there, and its only $1.70 a gal.........over 35 cents a gal cheaper than anywhere else right now, so you know where i am buying my gas. Its Amoco / BP brand.


To buy Kerosene here you almost have to have a second mortgage on the house. I remember as a kid taking a 1 gal tin fuel oil can and going to the local gas station and usually in one of the bays or back room they had a hand cranked kerosene dispenser. IIRC it was only 10 cents a gal. I used to have to fill up those smudge pots as a side line job after school around various areas that had construction going on, way before the advent of battery powered hazzard or waring lights on barricades as used today. Now Kerosene down here is over (been over this price for years) $3.00 a gal. Only a few places have it at a pump in addition to regular gasoline etc, but for the best prices you have to drive to one of the local satellite refueller stations that fill the tanker trucks, where you can buy it and off road diesel for a lot less money. Right now diesel is 2 cents a gal higher than reg gas!

I just love it when OPEC says they may bring it up for vote next month as to weather they may produce more oil so the US prices will go down. Yea right! Maybe next time we should wait a month or two before deciding to help kick out invaders and bad guys from these arabs territory.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here are a couple of funnies cartoons.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=37753>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Another one.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=37754>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I like the arm & leg joke...


2.13 and 2.39 for super today... wow..


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Ingersoll
I don't know where in N Y you are but just about all the stations on the reserves sell bulk kerosene
Archie


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Paid $2.10 yesterday, $2.17 on friday. 

Boy, am I glad to be keeping my wheels at the airport alot the last few weeks. Saves me on the gas!!!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

$1.83 for reg yesterday.:dazed:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

$1.89 this morning here.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Admin
I really don;t know exactly how far it is to Slidell from me, but Its about a 4 hour ride (250 - 270 miles) to Biloxi, MS, from my place, and from there perhaps another hour and a half to New Orleans, and roughly Slidell is about midway between Biloxi and N.O. I would venture a guess at about a 5 hour ride.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good deal.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Paid 1.99 today. A week ago it was 1.91


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Paid 1.99 today. A week ago it was 1.91 *


I hate to think what gas would cost today in a Marina. I know years ago when I had my boat premix was well over $2.00 a gal at dockside. Most marinas prevented you from carrying in yur own fuel as well. I dunno, but is pre mix still sold at docks?

Whats the prices of fuels at Marinas now? I know I was stuck paying the high buck most of the time at Marinas having a boat which was too large to tow out of the water and refuel.....and it held 168 gal for fuel total...............so I know if I had it yet, it certainly would be accumulating a lot of bottom growth and scum this year even at "lower" service station prices as compared to marina prices.


----------



## crammy_IA (May 13, 2010)

Starting to slowly creep back up again here in Central Iowa. I think it might be because of all these wind turbines they are building the fuel needed to get all the parts and trucks moving.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Wow! looking back at those prices I would not have been complaining had I known it was going to keep climbing. In my area it changes block to block but the best price I found is $2.72 for regular.


----------



## Grateful11 (Dec 1, 2008)

$2.76 - $2.81 for 87 octane


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

To resurrect another old post and see what the global economy has done to the price of our resources;

I am paying $1.38 per litre that is $4.90 per US gallon(3.55 Litres) for regular petrol. 

My ute is diesel and I am paying $1.48 per litre for that, which is;$5.25 per US Gallon.
As our dollar is a bit stronger now that works out to be $5.58 US per US gallon


----------



## Priority1 (Jun 28, 2011)

About $3.75/Gal here.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

$3.68 for the cheap stuff..Diesel $3.99.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Regular is $3.56 per gallon here..our diesel is over $4.00..


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

$3.57 for gas, diesel is $3.90 and off road diesel is $3.38 at the Co-op


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

wjjones said:


> Regular is $3.56 per gallon here..our diesel is over $4.00..



Ours just went up another 6 cents..


----------

